# Thinking of upgrading stock clutch?



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

What clutch kit do you recommend? I have 12k miles on my 05 GTO & am getting ideas on what to upgrade to when it wears out?? ive hears the LS7 clutch / throw out / slave cylinder, flywheel from GM is a good choice but I would like to know what all of you recommend since your opinion to me is what counts with what works & what don't !!! also I will be purchasing a harrop rear diff cover/ mount to strengthen up my rear end.... I also go a set of sscs poly engine mount/ trans mount kit going in over the winter  any help would be appreciated


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If you do not have power mods and do not plan to add any, then the LS7 is a good choice.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree. For sure install a remote bleeder on the slave. It makes bleeding and fluid changes so much easier and better. FWIW I have a Harrop cover and like it but it's not got a lot of bang for the buck. Intended use of the car plays a lot into what you upgrade after the basics like strut tower and front RR bushings, shocks and springs.


----------



## SIXO GTO (Nov 7, 2013)

I am planning on this ... suppose be 556hp 475lbs-ft dyno results
TFS-K306-550-470
Trick Flow® 550 HP GenX® Top-End Engine Kits for GM LS2


* Pair of Trick Flow® GenX® street/strip cylinder heads
* Specially matched hydraulic roller cam
* Roller rocker arms
* Pushrods
* Head gaskets
* Head bolts
* Exhaust gaskets
* Balancer bolt 
http://static.trickflow.com/global/images/chartsguides/t/tfs dyno tfs-k306-550-470 2014c.pdf


----------



## NucciGOAT (Dec 10, 2013)

SIXO GTO said:


> I am planning on this ... suppose be 556hp 475lbs-ft dyno results
> TFS-K306-550-470
> Trick Flow® 550 HP GenX® Top-End Engine Kits for GM LS2
> 
> ...


That's an engine dyno with longtubes installed and a fast intake just so you know. That is not what you will get on a chassis dyno to the ground. And IMHO there are waaaaay better cams to be had then the one in that kit. The heads are good tho


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

